# Gandhi



## Gene53 (Aug 17, 2008)

Mahatma Gandhi, as you know, walked barefoot most of the time, which produced an impressive set of calluses on his feet. He also ate very little, which made him rather frail and, with his odd diet, he suffered from bad breath. This made him (Oh, man, this is so bad, it's good) a super calloused fragile mystic hexed by halitosis.


----------



## Orange (Aug 17, 2008)

That's real funny:funny:


----------



## Gene53 (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe I should forward it to Julie Andrews.


----------

